# OC Report - Weekend



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Saturday:*
Got to Bev's shop around 8:00am and no crabs, so I settled with the sandfleas. I also checked few more and they're all out as well. So, I decided to try and scoop up some and bumped into Anthony. We didn't have much luck but Anthony was going to join me and few others at the bulkhead. *Anthony *told me *EugeneCho *was on his way, and so, the MD P&S get-together is in the making.

When I got to the bulkhead at around 9:00am, *Seasalt *and *Ghostcrab *& sons were there. Little ways down was *French* & friend, *AtlantaKing*, and *HuskyMD*. So, I greeted them and asked them let's to join in. Shortly after, Eugene calls me and said Anthony found green crabs, about 9 quarts of them!!! So, when Eugene & Jenny, came, Anthony made it a complete get-together.

Yes, it was true that Ghostcrab caught 5 keeper sized togs, but kept only 2 (3 were exactly 14''). I caught mine 16'' and of course, the Tog King Anthony caught 4 keepers and Eugene's lady friend Jenny caugth 1. After gang disbanded at around 4:30pm or so, I planned to meet Anthony on RT50 bridge at around 9:00pm.

I arrived the bridge at around 9:00pm and noticed bunch of boats. Anthony arrives around 5 mins later and told me they were having a striper tourny. Man, at one time, I counted 20 boats within 50ft from the bridge. No later than 15mins or so, Anthony walks towards me with a 32'' FAT cow. Man, he's awesome!!! I could'nt do snot this night as I was getting snagged like crazy. Anthony told me they're catching some nice blues, and I told him I don't mind getting few myself, he said no problem, I'll get you some. 10 mins later, he walks with 2 21'' fat blues!! WOW!!! I said, daum, he's making it too easy. Anyway, at 11:00 or so, we both decided to call it the day and meet up at the bulkhead next morning.

*Sunday:*
We'll, we (French and Anthony) met up at around 9:00am. The bite was pretty slow. Ghostcrab joined us eventually. By afternoon, Anthony says to me, "okay, Peter, I'll get you a keeper in 5 mins". I actually believed him. In 5 mins, he lands the 1st keeper of the day. And shortly after, another keeper. The man shows up, Anthony lands another one, and before releasing it, DNR says, "that looks like a keeper". Last but not least, after a power nap








Frenchie gets a nice one and was about to release it (hey Fishbait, I took the pic when Frenchie was about to release it!! He'll have to post the pic). At 2:30pm or so, we decided to call it.

*Some thoughts:*There are only 2 guys I can say is automatic when comes to fishing. They are Anthony and Tom. Man, these 2 guys are just blessed with their fishing skills.

Thank you so much Ant for hanging out with us and of course the sympathy togs. I owe you one buddy!!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i was at bulkhead sunday from 6am to around 11:30. one keeper tog. i might have met french?? i was one with kayak on top of the van.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bwahahahahaha! That's a great pic Tuna. Sorry I missed you guys down there. We'll all catch up in 3 weekends from now. Make sure to save that date on your calendar.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Terpfan- Was that you and your father with the Van with the Hobie on top? If that was you I was the guy in the brown t-shirt right to the right of you guys.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report, Tuna. Love the picture of French. He looks like he's doing a Fishbait impersonation.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

doh! At least I did not have a line in the water.

My weekend report:

I left Falls Church with my buddy Phil, an old team mate from college, around 11:00PM. We arrived at OC around 3:00PM and decided to take a crack at Route 50 Bridge. Phil broke the ice first with a TB flounder on a Banjo Minnow. I spent the first few hours getting BA's chopped up by little blues. One guy caught a TB striper near the boat channel. Around 5:30, I noticed fish breaking on the mainland end of the bridge, so I went to investigate with my trusty gotcha rod. Fortunately, some decent sized Taylor blues decided to blitz just when I was getting negative about the trip. I landed about 15, ranging from small (9 inches or so) up to 4 around 17-18 inches before the bite subsided. Phil picked up a few on a big topwater plug (he had used the plug up north surf fishing for stripers). 

We headed to Bev's to pick up sand fleas and some togging tackle, and then went to Stinky Beach to plug a little more before trying to meet up with the other PnS people. Stinky was almost dead low tide, and there was not enough water to avoid snagging cabbage with a gotcha, so we moved on to the bulkhead. The rest of the morning was spent having a good time with Tunafish, Eugene, Ghostcrab, AK, Huskey, and other assorted P'n S'ers. I caught 4 togs, only one was close to a keeper, and piles of seabass. At around 2:30, I decided to go get a hotel room and get some sleep so I could meet up with Tunafish and Anthony at the bridge.

Well... the trip took a left turn. DON'T STAY AT MADISON BEACH HOTEL. I did not get a wakeup call, and slept solid from 4:00PM-2:30 AM. When I got up, some icehead (see anyone ever arrested on Dog the Bounty Hunter) looking creeps were sitting outside on the deck raising a ruckus. I went to check out, and lo and behold! Hotel office was closed until 7:00AM!  PO'ed, I headed to the bridge and got skunked sans one tiny bluefish on a gotcha. The water looked pretty, but there was no bait swiming around at all.

I headed back to the hotel to check out around 6:30 after stopping by Bev's and stocking up on togging gear, and found police everywhere. K-9 units, 4 cruisers, and all kinds of people outside of their rooms. I went to the office to find several families raising a stink with the morning manager who just arrived, requesting refunds due to the disturbance the troublemakers (who apparently were "live in's" at the hotel). I figured I got what I paid for ($42), so I politely asked for my $5 key deposit and got the heck out of there.

I went to a couple of spots to tog fish, but only got seabass. Around 8:00AM, I met up with Anthony and Tunafish and the tog fishing started to pick up. I caught 11 TB's, then after Anthony's called shot (that was impressive), I picked up my first one, at just under 15 inches. Out of respect for the location, I will refrain from posting the picture, but the fish was quickly released in order to solidify my position as the Secretary of Catch and Release for the WBB. At that point my back was killing me, so around 4:00PM, I headed back to DC.

En route, I got reports that the traffic was not clearing up for the Redskins game, so I stopped by Kent Narrows to try it for the first time. Lots of fish were breaking, but no strikes on BA's and small gotchas. I ended up back home by 9:00PM.

Highlights:
1) Good times with the Pier and Surf crew, including tons of insight on the nuances of Ocean City Fishing
2) A decent plugging run on blues the first night
3) My first tog, my first keeper tog, and my first keeper tog released. 
4) Great naps. For the record, that nap was on SATURDAY. Sunday's nap was on an empty stomach, so I don't look so pregnant in that picture. 

Lowlights:
1) Sunburn on my crack.
2) Backpain
3) Black Sea Bass and Snags
4) The Madison Beach Hotel.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

justinfisch01 said:


> Terpfan- Was that you and your father with the Van with the Hobie on top? If that was you I was the guy in the brown t-shirt right to the right of you guys.


in back of my mind, i had a feeling it was you.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I kept looking down to you guys b/c I knew you looked familiar. If I knew it was you I would had said hello


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It was definitely a fun trip for us as well. Here are some PICs:

Anthony hooks us up with bait... Thx!









I start pulling these up... 









Oh, SeaSalt's buddy pulls this one;
on sand flea (~ 9 inches)









At the end of the day... 









Then SeaSalt preps the tog and...
we try a little sashimi


















Sat ended with this:









Man, this happens to me a lot!
 - http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43236

We did stop by AI on Sunday for a few and I landed...









It was great meeting everyone... and as for getting my limit, it must have been Anthony  - I shook his hand early in the morning. And as for the C&R-ing of keeper togs, I take the french  ... I mean fifth!


I'll end with this (and possibly face a WBB suspension  ) – that tog sashimi was good but not awesome like Yul and Jiro have been saying.  .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I blame SS and user error for that tog not being delicious. BTW, both French and Ghostcrab are on warning


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go guys! Wish I could have joined in on Saturday/Sunday like I intended but it was not in the cards. My truck took an extra day to fix and then just as I was loading up to go to the rt 50 bridge (Sat night) my tires valve stem blew out  and then I get the call that a server at work went belly up   so I spent the rest of the time working and coordinating vehicle repair. AARRGGGHH!!!!

At the rate you all are catching keepers there won't be any left by the time I finally get to go.

GC Great job on the 5 tog.

Are Green Crabs usually that hard to find?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cyg,

Sorry to hear the mess you went thru. I think the green crab issue was out of the ordinary. We'll, some of the WBB guys cleaned out Bev's supply prior to my arrival. It was really packed on Saturday at the bulkhead. But I think it'll be alright though..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If ya call Bev up, I'm sure she'll save ya some.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great report guys! Man, that was a pleasure to read especially with all those people catching fish and Anthony getting it done on 'AUTO' pilot. Have to call him Mr. Automatic. 

Tell me I'm crazy people but did I see a gag grouper in the photos???!?!  That is especially strange coming from the bulkhead at OC...strange this far north too.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Tell me I'm crazy people but did I see a gag grouper in the photos???!?!


I'm thinking the same thing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Milt & Andre:

Yesiree, it's a grouper. Although Ghostcrab caught that one, I witnessed one landed myself. It was pretty small, around 7'' or so.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad you guys had fun while you were down. There have been baby groupers caught in this area for years, especially this time of year. Why there are here I have no idea.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Milt & Andre:
> 
> Yesiree, it's a grouper. Although Ghostcrab caught that one, I witnessed one landed myself. It was pretty small, around 7'' or so.


Yup, and it's not the first time this year - check out UnknownFish's report and PICs: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45147

BTW Tuna I can't take cred for that grouper as it was SeaSalt's college buddy who pulled it up.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice report guys. E-mag and I were down in IRI from sunrise til 10 am and OC from about 11 am til 6pm fishing in a number of spots. Well, I managed to catch a huge skunk, while E-mag got in 2 keepers. No fish, but I had a great time and found a two new honey holes  and two new spots to catch bait (one for crabs and one for finger mullet). The water was a bit on the warm side. Even warmer than last weekend IMHO. I was standing in the surf to catch Finger Mullet and wasn't cold at all!

I've got to admit that I got some sympathy tog too. :redface: Thanks E-mag!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great reports guys*

That must have been a great time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Though I'd throw up a pick of some of the bait that's going in my freezer. Those are all one gallon freezer bags.

Top left is green crabs. These were just the leftovers. Top right is fillet of finger mullet. The bottom two are more peanut bunker for the chum slick I'm planning to do at the Tank.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dude, bring over that bait so I can use it this weekend!!!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent report. Sounds like the tog fishing is going well. Hope to make it out there soon. 

Interesting about the groupers. Anyone know if Maryland has any limits on them? I searched the 2007 MD fishing guide for "grouper" didn't get any hits. From the pics, they appear to have a roughly similar body type to tog. Maybe they enjoy conditions similar to tog as well.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Dude, bring over that bait so I can use it this weekend!!!!


Which one do you want?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

All of it 


Gonna try some toggin' and flounderin' when your down south. Don't worry, I'll freeze up my catch so that your family can enjoy the deliciousness that is flounder and tog


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> All of it
> 
> 
> Gonna try some toggin' and flounderin' when your down south. Don't worry, I'll freeze up my catch so that your family can enjoy the deliciousness that is flounder and tog


That's a deal. I'll bring it by later.


----------

